# Rose Composition..



## Redfoot NERD (May 21, 2008)

My sister has quite a "flower-garden".. and she's trying to figure out her new camera. Think there's any hope?







nerd


----------



## ryanp15 (May 22, 2008)

Actually looks quite nice! the blurred background looks good  lol


----------



## Itort (May 22, 2008)

There is hope. Alot of it.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

Think she may have figured it out already. Beautiful.


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2008)

You can just about smell it.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 22, 2008)

Rose Vs Orchid , who wins?


----------



## terryo (May 23, 2008)

Ha ha....now you have REAL competition Terry (nerd).


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 23, 2008)

terryo said:


> Ha ha....now you have REAL competition Terry (nerd).



Are you still in that competition thing Terryo?

nerd


----------

